
The High Price of the Nocebo Effect - DanBC
http://neurosciencenews.com/nocebo-effect-psychology-7673/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+neuroscience-rss-feeds-neuroscience-news+%28Neuroscience+News+Updates%29
======
jomkr
I haven't read the article but Dr Ben Goldacre has written some great stuff on
this. Incidentally he was the first person to get me engaged in science as a
teenager, and I love his catchphrase: "I Think You'll Find It's a Bit More
Complicated Than That".

[http://www.badscience.net/2009/11/all-bow-before-the-
mighty-...](http://www.badscience.net/2009/11/all-bow-before-the-mighty-power-
of-the-nocebo-effect/)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1Q3jZw4FGs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1Q3jZw4FGs)

------
jeffshek
This is a shameless plug and only marginally related, but I've done a decent
amount of self research in buying dumb supplements and hoping they work
(especially with nootropics).

I created [https://betterself.io/](https://betterself.io/), open-sourced at
[https://github.com/jeffshek/betterself](https://github.com/jeffshek/betterself),
but the gist of it was -- how do I find out what supplements are really just
the placebo effect versus having a strong correlation (positive or negative)
on my productivity/sleep?

Aggregating data across either 7/14 periods removed a lot of noise and let me
improve on the supplements I was already buying (and let me dump out a lot).

